# Best/easy way to mix rubs?



## leejay99 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hey everyone, I am looking for a better way to mix larger quantities of rub.  I have some larger containers, some 16+ cup, that I use but is there something you folks are using that works better?  I guess I am looking for a way to make sure it mixes thoroughly and I don't have to sit there and shake the heck out of it for what seems like hours.  That doesn't seem to work too well, anyways.  Maybe a food processor?  I just don't want to grind it up further.  Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated!

Thanks!!!


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 29, 2019)

no better tools than your hands( my opinion)


----------



## Odysseus (Aug 29, 2019)

A drill and a paint stirrer attachment?


----------



## paul nj shore (Aug 29, 2019)

paddle attachment using your mixer ?


----------



## bradger (Aug 29, 2019)

i wonder how a cake mixer would work.


----------



## motocrash (Aug 29, 2019)

?


----------



## leejay99 (Aug 29, 2019)

motocrash said:


> ?
> View attachment 404394



I like the cement mixer idea.  I just have no where to park it!!!


----------



## leejay99 (Aug 29, 2019)

paul nj shore said:


> paddle attachment using your mixer ?


I never even thought about that.  That might work.


----------



## S-met (Aug 29, 2019)

paul nj shore said:


> paddle attachment using your mixer ?


I was thinking the wisk attachment, but either should work.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 30, 2019)

Paddle SLOW...Unless your Wife is Cool with the smell and Red Color of Rub Spice Dust in the Curtains, on top of the Cabinets and Refer, and in every unreachable Nook and Cranny!...JJ


----------



## paul nj shore (Aug 30, 2019)

Yeah, chef jimmy is right low speed. Thinking about it I would try the dough hook first


----------



## BigW. (Aug 30, 2019)

If you use a drill/paddle attachment you may want to mix in 5 gallon bucket with lid.  Small hole in lid for paddle.  Lid should keep mess/dust in the container.  Other option might be a non-perfumed trash bag.  Lots of room to move and mix in bag.  Or toss in the dryer for a few spins, jk


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 30, 2019)

BigW. said:


> Other option might be a non-perfumed trash bag. Lots of room to move and mix in bag. Or toss in the dryer for a few spins, jk



Might seem obvious but...NO HEAT! You would be wearing cloths that would cause Dogs to follow you around. I have heard of some Epic Fails with trash bags. You are not wanting Dollar Store Bags for this project. " Don't be Sad, get GLAD! "
2 Gallon Ziplock Freezer Bags may be a good choice as well. They are sturdy...JJ


----------

